

How Weather Affects Marketing (audio) - davesailer
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/undertheinfluence/how-weather-affects-marketing-1.2801774

======
davesailer
<quote>

With 75 years of climate data cross-referenced with reams of shopping
research, marketers can now use the weather to predict sales.

Sears Automotive knows that 5-year old car batteries die after three
consecutive days of sub-zero temperatures, so they advertise on day four.

The busiest day of the week at Harley-Davidson dealerships is exactly 22
degrees C and sunny.

When spring temperatures hit 21 degrees C, hair removal products surge 1400%,
and BBQ sales jump 200%.

And did you know that when the temperature drops just one degree in the Fall -
just one degree - mousetrap sales surge 25%? Marketers do.

</quote>

